
What is the best privacy search engine? - Prodbydie
Hi. Sorry about the stupid question. I come from reddit, I&#x27;ve always tried to use the best resource and often Reddit helped me, but with great difficulty. DuckDuckGo, SearX and others are often recommended. But I am undecided on which to use, what do you tell me?
======
walterforero
DuckDukGo is good. But sometimes I noticed that Google still give me better
results :( , when searches are very specific though.

~~~
Prodbydie
I thought so too, and the same thing happened to me. But I read on reddit that
duckdcukgo is based on "Us Based" Related link:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/comments/813un1/duck...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/comments/813un1/duckduckgo_is_not_safe/)

------
rasengan
For cryptographic privacy, [https://private.sh](https://private.sh)

~~~
Prodbydie
Thanks

------
ausjke
searx? [https://stats.searx.xyz/](https://stats.searx.xyz/)

~~~
Prodbydie
Thanks, [https://searx.be/](https://searx.be/) is the best for me. I hope
hacker news can help me again.

